# driveing



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> hiya im now going to up load a lot of questions that you ask from a harness to a cart all parts listed and diagrams in my albums as well.
> many thanks.


 i have put driveing pictures in tricky being hooverd.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What? I have no idea what you're saying. :?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You might be better off uploading explanations/pictures/diagrams directly to a thread rather than to an album. It gets more notice. You might want to use spell check and punctuation as well, just to make sure everyone understands you ^^


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You might be better off buying a book and getting some info there


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I just seen a shout out from the OP sounding as if they were upset from the posts here telling them they needed to use spell check and such. If you dont like what a person has typed for you to read or you dont like the way it is worded... You dont have to attack them or tell others that the info is no good. If you have nothing nice to say sometimes its best to say nothing at all. But you obv can't do that as some of the posters in this thread have decided that turning the other cheek is not for them, well to each their own but thats not how I was raised and I dont downgrade people for spelling and such. Learn some manners, I am sure you were raised better yourself and if you wasn't then you need to grow up and better yourself.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Wallee said:


> I just seen a shout out from the OP sounding as if they were upset from the posts here telling them they needed to use spell check and such. If you dont like what a person has typed for you to read or you dont like the way it is worded... You dont have to attack them or tell others that the info is no good. If you have nothing nice to say sometimes its best to say nothing at all. But you obv can't do that as some of the posters in this thread have decided that turning the other cheek is not for them, well to each their own but thats not how I was raised and I dont downgrade people for spelling and such. Learn some manners, I am sure you were raised better yourself and if you wasn't then you need to grow up and better yourself.


I didn't see anything about spell check. It was a confusing post and not because of spelling. I didn't understand what they are asking . When I looked at some pics I saw they were vacuming a horse so before I looked I had no idea what hooverd meant as that is not a term we use in the US.

They said they were uploading questions and I didn't see any so I suggested buying a book to learn about driving. With the info given it wasn't clear what they needed.
I just reread and did see a reference to spell check but I thought it was very polite from Endiku


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Wallee said:


> I just seen a shout out from the OP sounding as if they were upset from the posts here telling them they needed to use spell check and such. If you dont like what a person has typed for you to read or you dont like the way it is worded... You dont have to attack them or tell others that the info is no good. If you have nothing nice to say sometimes its best to say nothing at all. But you obv can't do that as some of the posters in this thread have decided that turning the other cheek is not for them, well to each their own but thats not how I was raised and I dont downgrade people for spelling and such. Learn some manners, I am sure you were raised better yourself and if you wasn't then you need to grow up and better yourself.


 hiya wallee thanks for your words there i know my spellings not up to scratch i apolagise there im also new to computers as well lets say the last cave man ever to get one thats me.
like you said some times its best to walk a way, your right and i will say i have a lot to learn thats comeing from a honest man.
i dont know every thing and ill never will i have more floors in me than a sky scraper ( tower block) i have provided imformation for others and its there for them.
i put it in my album as its the only way i know how.
well iv tryed my best and thats all i can do.
many thanks for your reply.
wallee its a pleasure writeing to you and chat to you some other time.
michael and tricky.
thanks.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I didn't see anything about spell check. It was a confusing post and not because of spelling. I didn't understand what they are asking . When I looked at some pics I saw they were vacuming a horse so before I looked I had no idea what hooverd meant as that is not a term we use in the US.
> 
> They said they were uploading questions and I didn't see any so I suggested buying a book to learn about driving. With the info given it wasn't clear what they needed.
> I just reread and did see a reference to spell check but I thought it was very polite from Endiku


 sorry about my spelling i apolagise i know we call things differentley and its a bit of a muddle im not the best speller in the world with computers theres still a lot for me to learn as im still geting to grips with it.
but iv tryed and thats all i can do and i hope some of the things have come to some good use i think its good to look at other things and share imformation.
and help guide others to what thay want to acheive.
many thanks for reading and hope to chat to you one day.
take care and enjoy life to the full in the saddle or out driveing.
many thanks michael and tricky.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Endiku said:


> You might be better off uploading explanations/pictures/diagrams directly to a thread rather than to an album. It gets more notice. You might want to use spell check and punctuation as well, just to make sure everyone understands you ^^


 hiya sorry about the cofusion well this is comeing from a cave man thats just got a computer.
i know my spelling is more than needs to be desired i hold my hands up im not perfect i hope ill never will be.
iv got more floors in me than a sky scraper ( tower block) if i have offended any body well all i can say is sorry life is a learning curve.
to be honest if i said i did know every thing well id be a liar and would not be true to my self as im very self critical and all ways will be.
i hope that the pictures and imformation has helped in one way shape or form.
all i wanted to do is to show how the last 2 ponys lived there life i have only tricky now.
his 27.
and his my last.
may be well im showing you whats left of us.
ill be blunt when its his time its mine he is my only dependent he is more than a pony his my son.
and he will be cremated like tammy was ill be honest its been a struggle since vanessa died.
i hope i did good looking after her mare well thats me in a nutshell.
many thanks for reading this and sorry about the confusion.
michael and tricky


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> What? I have no idea what you're saying. :?


 well like your quote says i think youd better look closer to home.
hiya and plesed to meet or chat to you sorry about the confusion well
im the last cave man to get a computer.
ok i think i have found the spell check.
i dont know every thing i never will and thats me if i said i did id be a liar and would not be true to my self.
i hope the things iv sent were some use if thay were thats cool.
im glad you had a look in to trickys and tammys world and how thay have lived.
tricky is the last one left now he is 27 years old.
i have had him since he was a yearling.
may be i want to leave some thing behind to help others i have more floors in me than a sky scraper( tower block)im not perfect.
thats just me.
well iv tryed my best since vanessa died may be it was not good enough.
many thanks for reading this.
take care if your out rideing or driveing and wish the best for you and your horse.
michael and tricky.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

wallee said:


> I just seen a shout out from the OP sounding as if they were upset from the posts here telling them they needed to use spell check and such. If you don't like what a person has typed for you to read or you don't like the way it is worded... You don't have to attack them or tell others that the info is no good. If you have nothing nice to say sometimes its best to say nothing at all. But you obv can't do that as some of the posters in this thread have decided that turning the other cheek is not for them, well to each their own but that's not how I was raised and I don't downgrade people for spelling and such. Learn some manners, I am sure you were raised better yourself and if you wasn't then you need to grow up and better yourself.


That would be me, and I do not think that my suggestions have been in any way down-grading, offensive, or in any way or form 'attacking' the OP. I have replied courteously to any and all information given to me by him, realizing that he is indeed an experienced driver even though I don't completely understand some of the 'lingo' used (possibly my fault, I'm still learning as well about all of the harness parts, types, etc). I hardly think it's fair to call me cruel or ignorant. Any advice that I've given has been in a kind fashion, giving OP tips on how to get more replies (by making his posts more understandable). 

MichaelVanessa- I think you're doing wonderful for having just entered the internet world! I highly doubt that you've _offended_ anyone, you're obviously posting in a helpful and kind manner. Rather, its just a little bit hard to understand you, and thats why I was recommending that you use a spell check and put your lovely pictures (Tricky is absolutely adorable, by the way. I just love how tiny she is and the pink tack is great!) directly onto the thread. Ease of access. Perhaps I should of told you exactly how to do those things before- so sorry that I didn't think of it before. You can always ask if you don't know what someone means though, or how to get to something! We're happy to help.

To use spell check, what I do is get on the internet and just type in 'spell check' into google or yahoo. You'll be given plenty of different ones to choose from, and all that you have to do is write your replies or threads into it, click 'check' and it will help you fix things right up! You can the copy and paste it onto the Horse Forum. If you don't know how to copy/paste, all you have to do is click your mouse over something, drag it until the whole paragraph is blue, right click- press 'copy' and then go to the other website and press 'paste' wherever you want to put it.

To upload pictures on here, there are a few ways. The way that I do it is by using a website such as Photobucket (you have to make an account) or Tinypic (you don't have to make an account but can only do one picture at a time) and upload it just like you're putting it into an album. You can then use the DIRECT LINK that it gives you in your album, copy it, come onto horse forum, look up at the bar that says 'B _I_ U *A* and then has those three little icons. Press the one that looks like a mountain and sun (third one) and put your link in it. The picture will show up just like this!

(everyone say hi to Fara, our pony! xD)









I hope that you and Tricky have many more years together, and thanks for trying so hard!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Endiku said:


> That would be me, and I do not think that my suggestions have been in any way down-grading, offensive, or in any way or form 'attacking' the OP. I have replied courteously to any and all information given to me by him, realizing that he is indeed an experienced driver even though I don't completely understand some of the 'lingo' used (possibly my fault, I'm still learning as well about all of the harness parts, types, etc). I hardly think it's fair to call me cruel or ignorant. Any advice that I've given has been in a kind fashion, giving OP tips on how to get more replies (by making his posts more understandable).
> 
> MichaelVanessa- I think you're doing wonderful for having just entered the internet world! I highly doubt that you've _offended_ anyone, you're obviously posting in a helpful and kind manner. Rather, its just a little bit hard to understand you, and thats why I was recommending that you use a spell check and put your lovely pictures (Tricky is absolutely adorable, by the way. I just love how tiny she is and the pink tack is great!) directly onto the thread. Ease of access. Perhaps I should of told you exactly how to do those things before- so sorry that I didn't think of it before. You can always ask if you don't know what someone means though, or how to get to something! We're happy to help.
> 
> ...


 many thanks and you have a beautiful pony.
i still have a lot to learn and i all ways will.
that was tammy in pink i lost her 6 months ago now and she belonged to vanessa.
vanessa passed on in 1998 and that distroyed my pria to that she sold tammy and at her grave side i vowed to find tammy.
i did she was with a loveing fammaly i took papers pictures and my sulkey 
and taught clare and her children how to drive and a year went by and thay gifted her over as i asked if i could have tammy cremated and put with vanessa.
with clare she got kicked in the shoulder and was heaverley fractured and she bounced back.
i nearley lost her dew to a vetanary axedent she had internal thrush and was being treated with saline and antibiotice and the cafitor split her inside.
i think i was luckey that i changed her diet and she went to newmarket vetanary hospital well i was at work and nearley broke down but she recoverd.
it was luckey she pulled through she was in hospital for 1 month and at my vets yard for another month well mistakes happen thats life i supose.
many thanks michael and tricky.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I loved seeing your ponies wherever you posted them!! They are lucky ponies indeed.

I am so sorry about Vanessa, she must have loved that pony “Tammy”, all done up in pink they must have been a sight to behold. Was Vanessa a relative to you? 

I liked the pony photos; I think your ponies have more clothes than I do.:wink:


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

What pretty horse/ponies & wagons!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

So nice to hear from people who truly love their horses/ponies.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I loved seeing your ponies wherever you posted them!! They are lucky ponies indeed.
> 
> I am so sorry about Vanessa, she must have loved that pony “Tammy”, all done up in pink they must have been a sight to behold. Was Vanessa a relative to you?
> 
> I liked the pony photos; I think your ponies have more clothes than I do.:wink:


 vanessa was a girl frend of mine to me she was special and she owned tammy.
vanessa was all ways ill and i did not know why.
i use to do her yard work as she worked in a livery yard and my old pony snowy was there to i can say she was a soal mate i gave snowy the summer in 1991 and i had her put to sleep as her hind legs had given up it was the kindest thing to do for snowy.
vanessa was doing her british horse society stages in horse management.
i brought all the books and helped her studdy.
vanessa moved yards and i hacked tammy home for her about 16 miles and i had tammy on full loan.
we had a relation ship for four years and i still did not know what was wroung with vanessa.
we drifted apart she sold tammy and i had tricky as well i could not keep 2
ponys at that time as the expence looking back i think i could have.
i called on the phone and her mum answerd and she said vanessa would get back to you she never did.
in august 1998 i receved a phone call from vanessas mum could i come over straight away.
we went to watford general hospital and she was on a life suport machine.
she took an overdose and i then found out she had anarexia navosa and balimia and the life suport machine was swiched off 10 days later i was deverstated.
three years on i did a serch for tammy and i found her she was with a lady called claire and had 2 children loran and sophy.
i took photos my troting sulky papers and i tought them to drive and solved a lot of mistorys and the missing peaces of clairs jigsaw about tammy fit.
i said to claire i know you from some were and she was the nurse in the intensive care unit.
claire gifted tammy back to me and tammys fammaly got bigger and tammy paired up with my gilding tricky.
well the bigest hart break is like me he to lost his soal mate like i lost mine and he was there when she went and i think that helped him greave as well tammy was 34 years old when she passed vanessa was 23 years old.
many thanks for asking.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

hiya i wish you could see the blankets thay have got and the tack as well if you want a discription ill give you a run down many thanks.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

EmilyJoy said:


> What pretty horse/ponies & wagons!


 hiya and how are you.
to me tricky is my son and i have had him since he was a yearling.
he is now 27 years old and i broke him in to drive and he was in a state when we got him home.
he had strangles and shoes twice the size of his hoofs nailed on with roofing clout nails he had been beaten through the skull as well and he hated children.
time has played a major part and he has come round and is an adorable little pony we use to do school fates and attended the london harness horse parade.
if i had time there is so much to tell and he is well mannored.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Wallee said:


> So nice to hear from people who truly love their horses/ponies.


 hiya wallee many thanks and you sound like a loveing horse guy your self there is so much to tell and i have posted a lot on here as well.
i have had the pleasure to be trickys frend he is more a son to me than a pony.
he is 12 hh and he is a section a welsh pony and he is 27 years old.
and he has been with me 26 years.
i admit its been very hard as he was in a poor state when we got him and time and love have shown the way and i brought shares in a pepermint factory as well thay were the key.
we went out for a drive for half hour and going to get him fit as he was off work for a month.
so walking in harness for a week and a bit of trotting next week.
many thanks wallee.
and its been a pleasure talking to you have a nice day you and your horses.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

michaelvanessa said:


> he had strangles and shoes twice the size of his hoofs nailed on with roofing clout nails he had been beaten through the skull as well and he hated children.


Wow! Not good...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your special memories of Vanessa and Tammy. It was really none of my business but you spoke of her so fondly I could not help but ask. 

I am so sorry for your loss. You were so fortunate to find Tammy after Vanessa passed. I am sure it was a great gift to have Tammy back even for a short while.

Your story made me cry a true love story. 
Thank you again for sharing.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

EmilyJoy said:


> Wow! Not good...


 hiya he was in a right state when we got him home he was brought in a sales called barnet fair its were a lot of gypseys sell horses and ponys.
its been going since the 1700 i think.
and my frend christine saw him and felt sorry for him and she brought him for me and she had no transport to bring him home.
so 3 days later we went and picked him up it took 3 hours and i worn him down running and it was raining hard i lost a leather shoe off of my foot and my trousers were thick with mud.
all the horses and ponys all had a green discharge comeing out of there noses.
i said i think you better call your vet he just shrugged his shoulders.
we got tricky in the horse box i rode with him in the back and he kicked me in the knee cap with a fore leg i said to him pleased to meet you.
it did hurt.
we got the black smith out and had the shoes removed and had his feet checked.
the vet was called about the discharge it was confermed as strangles.
we ended up with an outbreak there was john 16 3 hh christines dads horse strawberry roan hacney x cob. then christines pony charlie welsh section c jimmys section a strawberry he was a rone then hazle she was welsh section c and excallaba an exmore pony thay all ended up with strangles. except snowy my welsh x arab section b she was a flea bitten gray.
many thanks for asking.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Thank you for sharing your special memories of Vanessa and Tammy. It was really none of my business but you spoke of her so fondly I could not help but ask.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. You were so fortunate to find Tammy after Vanessa passed. I am sure it was a great gift to have Tammy back even for a short while.
> 
> ...


 hiya true love is a very strangething and a lot of people keep asking me to write a book about what has happend life has many twist and turns and sorry i dont know your age as i also looked after vanessas mother as she got devorced and hit the bottle very badley and i looked after her for 4 years as her shaparone lets say and kept her on the straight and narrow.
im with another girl now her name is nancy she is wheelchair bound and we met each other on the cb radio and well we have been togeather severn years now.


----------

